# Flyer als Beilage in Zeitungen und Magazinen?



## ray2mi (17. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe einmal eine Frage, ich habe schon im Internet gesucht bin aber irgendwie nicht fündig geworden. Deswegen wollte ich euch einfach fragen, ob es hier jemand weiß.

Ihr kennt es sicherlich, ihr macht die Zeitung, ein Magazin auf und es Purzeln euch Flyer entgegen. Weiß jemand wie sich dieses Kommunikationsinstrument nennt
Was das in etwa kostet
An wen man sich da wenden kann?

ich Dank


----------



## Dr Dau (17. Februar 2010)

Hallo!



ray2mi hat gesagt.:


> Weiß jemand wie sich dieses Kommunikationsinstrument nennt


Beilagenwerbung.


ray2mi hat gesagt.:


> An wen man sich da wenden kann?


An den Verleger.

Bei unserer Tageszeitung (eigener Verlag/eigene Druckerei/eigene Weiterverabeitung/eigene Verteilerdienste) steht im Impressum immer ein "Beilagenhinweis" in dem die aktuellen Beilagen aufgelistet sind.

Was es kostet?
Keine Ahnung, aber bei Zeitungen/Zeitschriften reden wir i.d.R. nicht von ein paar Hundert Werbeflyern, sondern von ein paar Zehntausenden oder gar Hunderttausenden Beilegern.
Bei zB. einer Stadtteilzeitung könnte es ggf. wieder anders aussehen.

Rufe einfach mal den gewünschten Verleger an, der wird Dir sicherlich einen "von bis" Preis nennen können.
Wenn es aber verbindlich sein soll, müsstest Du schon konkrete Vorstellungen haben.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Sebastianus (17. Februar 2010)

Normale Anzeigenblätter und Co. zwischen 20-40 EUR /1000Stück - Tageszeitungen schon mal 80-120/1000 Stück - Verteilung i.d.R. ab 10.000 Stück Mindestmenge - Aufpreis bei mehr als 20g pro Beilage, Gebiete teils Wählbar wenn nicht Gesamtauflage - PReise verstehen sich zzgl. MwSt.


----------

